# Equivalente para el operacional OPA344



## mati69 (Jul 9, 2010)

Qué tal?

Necesito entrar con una señal de audio proveniente de un mic a un PIC, asi que pensaba armarme este preamplificador, porque intenté hacer uno con un LM358N y no anduvo. El tema es que ese integrado acá (en Argentina) no lo consigo, quería ver si hay algún equivalente que funcione con esos componentes, o si me recomiendan algun otro pre.

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2010)

¿ Y por que le echas la culpa de que NO funcionó al integrado ?

Ese esquema lo puedes hacer con un *TL071*


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

Alguien alguna vez me dijo que leyera a Ockham...
Y lo leí.

¿Conectaste cada cosa exactamente en la pata que dice en el esquema?
(Es una pregunta para Mati69, abstenerse de comentarios por favor )

Saludos


----------



## mati69 (Jul 9, 2010)

> Ese esquema lo puedes hacer con un *TL071*


Sí, pero ese operacional hay que alimentarlo con   ±18V, yo necesito hacerlo con 5V.



> ¿Conectaste cada cosa exactamente en la pata que dice en el esquema?
> (Es una pregunta para Mati69, abstenerse de comentarios por favor )


Si te referís al esquema que tiene al OPA344 usando el LM358N, sí.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

Entonces ahí tenés el problemita...
El OPA344 no tiene el mismo pinout que el LM358.

Corregí eso y debería salir andando, a menos que hayas conectado alguna otra cosa mal.

Slaudos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2010)

mati69 dijo:


> Sí, pero ese operacional hay que alimentarlo con   ±18V, yo necesito hacerlo con 5V.......


En ese esquema con esa configuración un TL071 puede funcionar perfectamente.

El valor +-18V es el valor máximo de tensión de alimentación, puede funcionar con otros valores e incluso con fuente única de 5V.

¿ Estas al tanto de que a la salida del operacional que vallas a emplear vas a tener una tensión de unos 2,5Vcc ?


----------



## mati69 (Jul 9, 2010)

> Entonces ahí tenés el problemita...
> El OPA344 no tiene el mismo pinout que el LM358.
> Corregí eso y debería salir andando, a menos que hayas conectado alguna  otra cosa mal.


*Cacho* ya sé que no tienen el mismo pinout, las conexiones son correctas.



> ¿Estas al tanto de que a la salida del operacional que vallas a emplear  vas a tener una tensión de unos 2,5Vcc?


*Fogonazo*... No estaba al tanto, pero igual no hay problema.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

Para fuente simple y sin necesidad de desacoplar después la continua, tenés el (raro) LM321. El más común es el 324, pero ese ya es cuádruple. Y trabaja con 5V sin dramas.

Respetando el pinout... Todo debería caminar sin problemas.
Pero es raro que no haya andado con el 358.


Saludos


----------

